# Urban Pal Weapon



## fish4all (Mar 8, 2003)

Is this knife in violation of Mgl 269 s10?

Urban Pal : Utility Knives (Fixed Blade)


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks like a single edged weapon to me....Wouldn't want to be on the receiving end though...


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> _*Isn't that just like a ***? Brings a knife to a gun fight.
> *_


I'm pretty sure he proceeds to get blasted soon after that line....


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

started rethinking the ease of deployment with the folder and picked up one of these.

gotta love cold steel and their promo videos

*KA-BAR TDI*


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sometimes, knives fall under discretionary enforcement depending on the circumstances. Your best bet would be to ask a uniformed, on-duty officer. He will probably be real busy, so your best bet is to run up real quick and hand it to him.

(edited to add, checked your join date....fuck me)


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

Clearly its used for buttering toast in the morning, after stabbing the neighbor for his newspaper. I think it would pass ya no problem.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Simply put, having this with you while causing a disturbance or being wanted on a warrant, will surely get you a 269/10. By it self, I would say it's OK but if I was to get creative, I could say this was like a brass knucke or a loaded fist.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

so that cool switchblade i've been looking at is out of the question fellas ? :shades_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> so that cool switchblade i've been looking at is out of the question fellas ? :shades_smile:


Why is that?

I own three of those.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

their selling them to LE and EMT's at the local gun shops.

cool stuff, but pricey ( for a good one )


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> If I were to find that on you and, you couldn't *reasonably articulate *why you had it....


*SIR! TO KILL SIR!!!
*

---------- Post added at 10:46 ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 ----------



pahapoika said:


> so that cool switchblade i've been looking at is out of the question fellas ? :shades_smile:


Just take a trip to jolly ole NH. They recently repealed all knife laws, and sell decent automatic knives on the cheap over the counter. Wouldn't bring it back across though. :wink_smile:
At least they finally realized (and articulated) that anti-switchblade laws were based on knee-jerk fear of hispanics caused by seeing West Side Story. (Thats true!)


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

- If required at the moment, carrying and or transporting of a concealed edged/bladed weapon (2.5 inches +), hit em with this City of Boston ordinance violation...16.45(1) ordinance.


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> started rethinking the ease of deployment with the folder and picked up one of these.
> 
> gotta love cold steel and their promo videos
> 
> *KA-BAR TDI*


I picked up one of these a few months ago and its great. came super sharp out of the box


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't believe in knives as a practical weapon for a civilian. A lawyer would have a field day with you on the stand. If you ever used it you would go to jail.

OC Spray would be more reasonable then a knife.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

the knife Im bringing to the gunfight:smug: unless I KNOW IM gonna be in a gunfight in which case I bring


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

mace, stick , tazer, knife , gun, etc

if people are trying to kill you somethings gotta work, right ? :shades_smile:


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I still prefer the Jack Chop as my urban assault weapon!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*still prefer the Jack Chop as my urban assault weapon*_!

that is one messed up video :tounge_smile:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I LOVE that video.... fuckin'


----------

